# 3 Does due this week!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm really late sharing, but we have 3 does due this week. This is our first year having kids in Dec, normally we kid Jan-Mar. Holidays, kids, and life have kept me so busy I haven't even taken pics of them with my camera which is usually an obsession this close to due dates!

First 2 should be due on Thurs - Wysteria (6th pregnancy) & Misty (3rd pregnancy), then Rosalie on Sun (2nd pregnancy).

Wysteria is an 88% Boer doe, will be 7 in Feb, and is a homebred doe who is currently our oldest doe. She always gets huge, has had 4 sets of twins (all over 10lbs each), and back in January she had triplets.
Here is a picture just to show what she looks like - picture is from March 2018









From Jan 2018 with one of her triplets (Bella whom we kept)









TODAY - awful phone photo lol


















Misty is 100% Boer doe, almost 4yo and also a homebred. She also had triplets earlier this year, and had twins last year. 
Picture from spring with one of her triplets









State fair last year 









Today - her and one of her Feb 18' triplets that we kept (Precious). I'm thinking Misty will have small twins.









Rosalie is 2yo and this is her 2nd pregnancy. She had twin does back in March. 
The young does have been cycling and keep flirting and bothering her, so I'm curious if she'll have a buck kid. I'm definitely thinking a single or small twins.

Picture is from a couple of weeks after she kidded in March









Rosalie (Mindy my minion who thinks Rosalie is her hot date lol) and Misty this afternoon.









They are all bred back to my son's buck whom we sold this fall so we can change bloodlines next year (keeping some daughters in our small herd).
Sadly, we had hoped all 6 were bred to him. Should have blood tested as 2 didn't show any more signs of heat until Oct! the 3rd on sadly aborted about 2 months along, we think she got rammed as she was perfectly healthy (is rebred to a nice ennobled buck so we're praying for healthy, happy babies in March!). I'll be blood testing the other 2 in the next week or so to see if they are bred to my friends buck.

Anyway... here is a picture from this past spring of the babies sire. Miss this big brat so much!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, Misty is my favorite of your girls! 
They are all beautiful! And I can’t believe how round Wysteria is. mg:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Misty is a sweetheart, very laid back and quiet.
Wysteria looks like she should have a whole herd in there, but I never let it fool me lol! Although she did this past Jan when she had the triplets. In 2017 she had 13 & 14lb. twin boys! 
This was her a few days before she had her triplets!









She weighed a little over 250lbs. Normal weight is around 195-200lbs.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness! And that look on her face is priceless!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow! I have never seen a pregnant goat as big as Wysteria! She has to be permanently "stretched out"! 

All these does look super healthy, happy kidding! :kid2::kid3: :storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow she's huge. I look at my little Nigerians and can't imagine a doe getting that wide. It looks like she's going to give birth to half of my herd :0
Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like Misty's color!
Wysteria is definetly a wide goat, in that picture with Bella she looks enormous across her brisket. I guess that's what you call her chest between her front legs.
Your son's buck is impressive, also. I bet he was hard to sell.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I love them all. Especially Wisteria


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you easy healthy kiddings all around! Can't wait to see the newborn photos


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Can't wait! The funny thing is i just read 2 of your other kidding threads last week  I am at the point where i spend all my time reading kidding threads. Everytime everyone was so surprised at how huge hysteria was and then she would have twins, lol. Can't wait to see what she has this time! Maybe she will throw another set of trips! And I don't quite remember but was she the one who hadn't given you a doe kid for a while or am i thinking of a different doe?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! 

SandyNubians- thanks  I am glad you enjoy those old threads, I used to do the same thing when I had more time to get on line! Wysteria always had doe/buck twins then last year she had twin bucks, this year 2 does/1 buck. Praying for at least 1 doe in there this time! Her doe kids have always shown very well for my kids at the shows! Sadly, we did lose her best doe kid when she was about 8-9 months old a few years ago  Not sure what happened, wish I had done a necropsy. Fine one day, scouring and then gone the next. She looked great, so it could have been a number of things - cocci tops my list since we'd just started to see issues with it that summer. Now we check and treat kids routinely for it.

Wysteria isn't much to look at, she's got chicken legs, but throws nice, big, fast growing kids. She is well bred on her sire side. She's starting to get touchy about me checking her ligs, so that tells me she is starting to get closer. The sign I look for with her is 'that' look in her eyes - wild eyes, she's verbal & serious and holds her lips open just slightly and acts crazy if you try to touch her anywhere lol. 
I set up the barn cam so she'll be in her kidding stall tonight. 

Misty doesn't look very close as of this morning, and ligs are still very firm. She was being bred on a Mon, but was still showing signs of heat that following Saturday so she could even wait and go when Rosalie is due. 

Rosalie will be one I need to watch when she has her kids. Last kidding started out normal, then after kids were born she tried several times to bite me - I had to pin her to the wall once verbally scalding her a couple of other times and finally she calmed down and didn't try to eat me anymore lol!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Rosalie is a pretty doe - but all of your crew is pretty and like the others, man she gets swolt haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are in their kidding stalls tonight. I have my camera on Wysteria and Misty. Wysteria is definitely looking and acting closer. She didn't want me to check her ligs at all, or even look at her rear end.
She's a hard one to watch, because she's always sitting up, laying down. Tonight I do notice she's shifting and adjusting babies when she is laying down quite a bit.

I'm hoping if she did decide to go tomorrow, she waits until evening! I have to take my daughter to a job interview, my son has an appt. in the early afternoon and has work afterward (I am the taxi lol).
Oh, and trying to figure out how I'll take my son's puppy with me to take my daughter to her appt. so she isn't alone at home too long. She grew out of the small crate, so it will be fun keeping her in the backseat of my truck lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

You'll be busy! Now we know for sure wysteria is going to go tomorrow! 

Love your set up btw!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Yep! 
'when they know you have plans, they will make their own' lol

Thanks! We have a small setup - 3 permanent stalls in this part of the barn. We generally only use them during kidding season. I zip tie my camera to the wall, and move it as needed. When Rosalie is close, I'll move it so I can see her in the first stall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza. :clapping:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... Wysteria looks really uncomfortable this morning, tail is down, not sure if that means it's loose or because it's cold out. Standing up, casually shifting weight, and chewing her cud tiredly. 
She is definitely not the kind you can tell if she is starting to labor over the camera since she is dramatic...lol. But she certainly looks close this morning. I'm going to let her know I have no plans today and she can have them any time she wants - you know... doe code of honor.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

:clapping: Hopefully it’ll be soon then!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not there yet, thankfully! I'm in and out today, and was worried about leaving her. She ate her breakfast and was ready to out although she hesitated going far from the barn, but eventually did. I'm going to go check on her so I can take the puppy for a walk.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Still nothing! But I'm thinking she is definitely getting closer as she was very verbal this morning and really hesitated going out to browse. I'm glad no babies during the day today, because we have so much to get done before more rain moves in tonight through the weekend. Talking we could get 1-2" of rain  We've already exceeded the wettest year on record total - we're over 67". The place is like a muddy swamp, I'm so overwhelmed. I was honestly hoping she'd stay in the barn area today vs. going out in the mud. 

Misty is doing great, due today as well, but I think she'll wait until possibly the weekend. She was anxious to get out and go browse, which makes me happy knowing she's doing so well.
Rosalie is doing well also, and looks more relaxed on the rear end than Misty. I honestly would be happy if they waited until after 4pm tomorrow... that away my daughter (they are her goats) can be home to help birth them out.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Extra rain does not make things easier! How are the three does progressing today?!?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

All is quiet here! Wysteria looks really close, but hard to say with her. Rosalie is really getting loose and no real changes with Misty, although her ligs are slowly loosening and she looked a little more puffy on the rear end. 

Light rain has moved in so we got the barn cleaned and bedded down. Wysteria begged to go back in her stall, and seems content.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria 'might' be in labor, but I say that hesitantly lol. She's been acting a bit differently the last half hour than earlier today, so we'll see. I may go out and check just to be sure. Of course she probably is since I got a hot shower, and in my comfy pj's and am so ready for some zzz's! At least it's now the weekend and all 3 of my kids are here to help!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man! Shower? She’s going! Lol I swear ever time I take a needed shower and or I am exhausted that’s when someone does something. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man! Shower? She’s going! Lol I swear ever time I take a needed shower and or I am exhausted that’s when someone does something. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know right? lol! She was quiet all evening, acting like her normal drama queen self. So I thought, okay, shower, and some sleep...
I am not sure how close she is, so I'll just sit here, watch the camera... while watching dumb movies on Netflix, and thinking I'll start the coffee pot! Thankfully it's not real cold out. It's 50 and the low is 48. But... we're supposed to have really heavy rain overnight. I'm so tired of rain, ugh.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Boy her tailhead was loose 7 hours ago! Can't wait to see the kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I never got a chance to get back on here yesterday! 

Rosalie surprised us and kidded first around 12:30pm! I thought she was close, but not that close lol! doe and buck twins! They were born out in the doe shelter which was just fine, great weather, and the other does gave her space. 
She was nippy and wanting to bite for a while afterward, but I think she's finally settled down now. 

Wysteria FINALLY kidded right at 4pm! Twin bucks who are big and adorable! 

I don't have any pictures yet! It was dreary, dark and rainy and I didn't want to take my new phone out to the barn. We'll try to get pics today and get the kids weighed 

Just waiting on Misty now. She definitely doesn't look like she'll go today, but we'll see what the afternoon holds. Her poll is starting to smell bucky, so I definitely think bucks for her!

The plan has been to sell all the kids from these kiddings - so we could buy 1-2 unrelated doe kids (% and FB), so I guess the more bucks the easier it will be to not keep lol! However we have plenty of time to make decisions.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations! :great:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neathighfive)(woo)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Can't wait to see them! Congrats. :happygoat:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great! So glad the first 2 went smoothly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Unfortunately still no pics! But everyone is doing well and the babies are so adorable  
We had to go help a friend whose doe was having major kidding complications, so we were gone all afternoon. 
It was a yucky, gloomy day today, but I believe we might actually see the sun tomorrow! If so, we'll let the babies out for a while. They all have their sweaters on. Wysteria's boys love sleeping in their barrel, but I don't think Rosalie's are using it. 
It's supposed to be cold here tomorrow night, down to 29, I'm sure that's when Misty will decide to kid. 
I'm sure she will since we are ringing the bell for Salvation Army tomorrow evening!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty is in labor -finally!- 
She's a quiet doe, so her talking softly to me today has been really cute. 

We let Rosalie & Wysteria out with their kids for a little while earlier and finally got a few pics. They are already very adventurous so it was hard to get anything decent! 1 pic of each for now! 
The ones without sweaters are Wysteria's boys, and the ones with sweaters are Rosalie's - purple = doe, camo = buck.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

They are gorgeous babies and you can tell they are going to be big! I am used to our smaller goat kids and forgot how big Boer kids are. My favorite is Rosalie's doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are all gorgeous. Good luck. Can't wait to see mistys kids


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty kidded right at 7pm! A decent sized paint doe kid! She's a little eating machine, she nursed and nursed and nursed some more lol!
It's just after 9pm now, and Misty dropped her placenta a few minutes ago and is eating like she is starving lol! I'm glad to see she is very happy and content! It wasn't a difficult delivery, but she is more sensitive than our other 2 girls, so it took her a moment to gather herself after the baby came.

Baby is in a warming barrel with heat lamp. I wish my bathroom scale in the barn was working (battery) so I could have weighed her.

I had my old phone with me so I could use it as a flashlight, and managed to get some pics. I'll try to get some better one's tomorrow 

We're done until March!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray! Three successes. Congratulations on 5 healthy kids and good dams.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! That's pretty smart, have few does kid at a time seperated by bouncing, jumping good times. You get quality time with all of the kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how wonderful! I am so so very happy they all went smoothly for you! And they are stunning adorable little suckers too!!! I always enjoy watching your kids grow.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, she is adorable! Glad it all went well and uneventful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it  I'm so happy Misty had an easy pregnancy, she deserved it! Breeding her for Dec was a good call. I was worried it was too soon after raising triplets (Feb 19th), as they wore her down.

We had originally thought all 6 does were bred to kid this past week. 2 sadly, showed nothing, no signs of heat until Oct! We bred them to my friends buck, and will blood test tomorrow to see if they are pregnant. Sadly, I'm thinking no, but we'll see. One tested borderline a few weeks ago.
Then the other doe aborted in Sept, no apparent reason as she is very healthy, and in good condition.
This is her - she's bred for March kids









She is bred to this Ennobled hunk!









Honestly... I'd love to breed Misty to him next year! So we'll see! Harmony, the doe above is Misty's niece. Depends on what buck we end up buying in a few months. I'd really love to get a buck that can throw color. Our buck we used for the last 3 kidding season's was a good, big boy whom I love, but he was pretty stingy with color lol! He gave us a few body spots and 1 paint each time... and stayed true to it again this time lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable babies. 

All nice.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Such precious kids. Congrats


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so glad!!!!
I think they are all wonderful. That last girl, I think, is my favourite.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!  We're enjoying them! 
Yesterday, Misty's doe was feeling bad, scouring and had a slightly high temp. We've seen that before in a couple of single kids over the years and a set of twins - does had a lot of colostrum that seemed rich = Spectogard and some B-Vitamin complex (give orally) usually does the trick, and she was fine by late last night.

It's been raining all day, so they couldn't go out to play. However we let Wysteria and her kids run the barn aisle, and took Misty and Rosalie & babies to another part of the barn to mingle and play.

Misty's little girl thinks my daughter's lap belongs to her, it's funny! Rosalie's babies are so spunky and silly! We had a lot of laughs this morning!

It was hard to get clear pics with my phone

Misty's doe - naptime













































The size difference between Rosalie & Misty's girls is so funny









Here are a couple of videos. Don't mind my daughters ripped pants lol!!! She had a small rip and the puppy decided she needed to add to it lol.
Misty's daughter says that's her lap lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Is that your youngest daughter? Can't believe how grown up she looks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yes that is her! I can't believe it either! She just turned 12 in Oct. Time flies! She's in middle school and trying to act so grown up! Breaks my heart, I want her to be young longer!

The goats are doing well, although I only saw them for about 10 minutes today! Super busy day.

I did find out on Wed that 2 of our other adult does are bred! So the one I posted above is due around March 13th, her dam is due the day after her, and then we have one due first week of April! I'm glad they are all bred, I was worried since we'd be looking at end of May kids now.
12 weeks to go!


----------

